# Eclipse und JavaDoc von eigenen JARs etc.



## MaGl (13. Dez 2004)

Hallo!

Bin vor kurzem von NetBeans auf Eclipse umgestiegen.

Jetzt habe ich ein Problem mit Eclipse.
Wie binde ich denn die JavaDoc von einem eigenen JAR-File so ein, dass Eclipse die Funktionen daraus kennt und mir die entsprechenden Methoden beim Tippen vorschlägt?

Oder ich generiere mir die JavaDoc aus diesem jar File, aber wo kann ich dann angeben, wo diese zusätzliche JavaDoc liegt?


Freue mich über Eure Antworten.

Gruß
Magl


----------



## dotlens (13. Dez 2004)

methoden vorschlagen:
denke da musst du den classpath bestimmen:
window --> Preferences --> java --> buld path --> classpath
dort muss du das jdk und jre hinzufügen...

javadoc generierst du nich aus jars, sondern aus projekten. unter
project --> generate javadoc
die nötigen Einstellungen kannst du dort machen...

Die API würde ich dir empfehlen im jdk order im unterordner docs zu enpacken in einem ordner namens "api"
eclispe findet dann mit shift f2 die entsprechende stelle in der API


----------



## MaGl (13. Dez 2004)

Hi dotlens.
Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.

Ich befürchte nur du hast mich falsch verstanden... oder ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt ;-)

In NetBeans gibt es diese Möglichkeit:





Ein vorhandenes Jar File kann ich zur sogenannten "Tag Library" hinzufügen. Das heißt, dass ich beim tippen die standard Java-Methoden vorgeschlagen bekomme und zusätzlich meine eigenen Methoden, die ich vorher (wie im Screenshot) zu dieser Tag Library hinzugefügt habe.
Mit dem Build Classpath kann das ja nix zu tun haben... da müsste also Eclipse auch eine solche Funktion bieten, wie es NetBeans tut.

Das mit dem JavaDoc meinte ich anders ;-)
Wenn mir Eclipse z.B. nicht die möglichkeit gibt, die Methoden direkt aus einem JAR-Archiv zur "Tag Library" hinzuzufügen, könnte ich ja einen Umweg gehen, indem ich die JavaDoc generiere und dann in Eclipse irgendwo angeben kann, wo sich zusätzliche JAVADocs befinden, die auch zu dieser "Tag Library" hinzugefügt werden sollen.

Hmm... ich hoffe ich habe mich besser ausgedrückt...

MfG
Magl


----------



## foobar (13. Dez 2004)

Rechts Klick auf das entsprechende Projekt => Properties => Java Build Path => Libraries => Librarie öffnen => Source attachment => Edit


----------



## MaGl (13. Dez 2004)

bestens ;-)

genau das habe ich gesucht...
also vielen Dank euch beiden...

Gruß
Magl


----------

